# Retro Rib Hand Towel: Free Pattern (K)



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Retro Rib Hand Towel

Go to: http://peacefulknitter.wordpress.com/2008/12/08/retro-rib-hand-towel-free-pattern/

Click on Retro Rib Hand Towel to get to the pattern 
PDF pattern now available: Retro Rib Hand Towel


----------



## SeniorBiker (Dec 5, 2014)

I love that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Your link won't work due to the "s" in http it has to be removed..

http://peacefulknitter.wordpress.com/2008/12/08/retro-rib-hand-towel-free-pattern/

just a note to all.. when you go to the above link click on Free Pattern and you will find the towel pattern plus a few others.

Thank you for posting this site..TexasKnitem


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

TexasKnitem said:


> Retro Rib Hand Towel
> 
> Go to: http://peacefulknitter.wordpress.com/2008/12/08/retro-rib-hand-towel-free-pattern/
> 
> ...


 I went there and no pattern was there. Also the e-mail address didn't work as well. Just type in peacefullknitter.wordpress.com and press enter. It will get you there. I tried the one you gave and was not the one as per error. Bea


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice towel! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

beahop said:


> I went there and no pattern was there. Also the e-mail address didn't work as well. Just type in peacefullknitter.wordpress.com and press enter. It will get you there. I tried the one you gave and was not the one as per error. Bea


I just came from there it was working fine. And had to go into the Free Pattern at the top that will take you to the pattern sections.. try it again.. take the "s" out of the link it does work.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

I didn't have any problems with the link in the initial post, except no pics. Thanks for posting....this may help me NOT keep wiping my hands on my apron!


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi
I got the pattern when I went via the search box. Typed in the pattern name and it brought me to the link that way. Any way, thanks for responding. Bea


----------



## SeniorBiker (Dec 5, 2014)

The link worked fine for me. The internet is a crazy, mysterious place.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

I just clicked on my link and it worked just fine. Don't know what's up.


cathy47 said:


> Your link won't work due to the "s" in http it has to be removed..
> 
> http://peacefulknitter.wordpress.com/2008/12/08/retro-rib-hand-towel-free-pattern/
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice towel..Thanks for the link..


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I had no trouble getting to the site.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice towel. Thanks for the link. Had no trouble using the link.


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you very much...


----------



## maurmaur (Sep 5, 2011)

LINK WORKED FINE FOR ME, THANKS


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## meade1 (Jun 14, 2011)

kathycapp said:


> I didn't have any problems with the link in the initial post, except no pics. Thanks for posting....this may help me NOT keep wiping my hands on my apron!


The PDF pattern shows the picture.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern share!


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the site, great for gifts.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

TexasKnitem said:


> Retro Rib Hand Towel
> 
> Go to: http://peacefulknitter.wordpress.com/2008/12/08/retro-rib-hand-towel-free-pattern/
> 
> ...


thankyou..got it ! I have only one question on directions:
Row 1 SL 1 *K3,P2*to last 4 sts, K4
what do you do with the stitch you slip? just move it to the other needle?
thankyou for any info you can give me


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Great pattern and should wash up well using peaches n cream. Would be a perfect gift with made with school, college, national team colors! So kind of you to share the pattern.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

That's what I'd do.



rasputin said:


> thankyou..got it ! I have only one question on directions:
> Row 1 SL 1 *K3,P2*to last 4 sts, K4
> what do you do with the stitch you slip? just move it to the other needle?
> thankyou for any info you can give me


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

It says to slip 1 stitch every row. It makes the edges neat. The color changes will have these slipped sts. also.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi, What link is it on? I looked at a list and they have lots of these rib towels. Bea


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Read the original post. The link is there.


beahop said:


> Hi, What link is it on? I looked at a list and they have lots of these rib towels. Bea


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,
I found the link from the search on KP. Then I went there and saved the instructions to my Word Processor and pdf. Now I can't lose it. Bea


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

